# Had my MRI yesterday



## clslvr6spd (May 30, 2009)

Ugh, I am guessing this is the final test for my migraines. I had a CT scan in the beginning of the year, but came back "unremarkable". 
I have had migraines since forever, never this bad though! My migraines have gone from 2x a month, to 4x & now 2x a week roughly. I have taken just about every pill on the market for preventing and stopping my migraines, nothing will work. When they get bad enough I will go to my doctor or ER and get an injection, I will only get them when I can barely move, just for the fact that you will build a tolerance to it. I am already on the highest dosage when I get one!
I went numb in certain spots on my left side of my body a couple weeks ago after I had a migraine. The only reason why I got super freaked out about it, is because every migraine I get is on my left side. 
So, my neurologist called for a MRI. TBH, I just want something to turn up! I am tired of having pills thrown at me & telling me there is nothing you can do.
I understand that migraines most of the time are unexplained, but shit...I just want it to stop. 
I have to take a leave of absence from school, I miss 1-2x a week now. It's shitty, I am super close to being done and getting my cosmetology liscence & shit hits the fan! On top of it, the school isn't being very cooperative with my health issues. If I don't take a LOA, I get dropped. I am just so devastated and ashamed of myself...I am going back into a serious depression. 
I just want my health to be back to normal & have my migraines under control.


----------



## purrtykitty (May 30, 2009)

Allison, I'm so sorry you're still having problems.  I really hope you find something that helps you soon!


----------



## TISH1124 (May 30, 2009)

Oh Allison I am so sorry!! I am right there with you with the migraines...Is your BP and everything okay? I posted about this in another thread with my girls on here ....But I had a migraine and my left side was completely numb on Tuesday...I had to have all kinds of testing this week and they discovered what happened, which I don't want to mention. Also I am very anemic....My red blood cell count is severely low so I am getting treatments for that...I am actually loosing too much blood during my cycles and they are now giving me shots so that I don't have a cycle until my blood count is back to normal. I hope you find out what is going on soon...Please PM me if you have any questions...I don't really want to go into my gorry details too much in open forum.


----------



## nunu (May 30, 2009)

Allison i am so sorry! I hope that everything works out for you soon.


----------



## sweatpea559 (May 30, 2009)

I'm so sorry you're going through this! You have absolutely every reason to be so scared. I've heard when something happens to only one side of your body it's a sign of something going wrong. I'm glad you're doing every thing you can to try and figure out what it is! I have a headache every single day of my life as well, luckily usually only tension headaches, however sometimes I get migraines. Once I had severe nausea and a migraine and tension headache at the same time and could barely move for the pain it caused my head. I went to the ER and they diagnosed me with a headache! you think? So I went to my doctor and she told me to take an advil! I told her I've tried everything and sometimes my headaches get so severe I can't move and she said "Well if it gets that bad don't ignore it." Hello lady I went to the ER and now I'm here is that ignoring it? I've taken every OTC med for headaches and even other peoples prescriptions and nothing works! At least it sounds like you are getting much better health care than I reccieved! Granted you do have a much more severe case of this headache mystery! I hope they figure out what is wrong, or that you at least find something that gives you some relief! Good luck!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (May 30, 2009)

Allison, I am so sorry! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I hope you find something that will help you and that the MRI will help to find out what.


----------



## panther27 (May 30, 2009)

Ugh,that sucks!I have a lot of migraines,plus my vision goes black sometimes.I had a CT scan last year,and nothing turned up.It's very frustrating to have to go back to the freakin doctor,so I feel ya.Hopefully they get to the bottom of this for you.


----------



## Hikaru-chan (May 31, 2009)

I cannot belive your cosmetology school isn't taking your illness seriously, they should make an exeption, wont a doctors note cover you?
Anyways your health is the most important thing, I hope you find out whats wrong and you get better.


----------



## clslvr6spd (May 31, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hikaru-chan* 

 
_I cannot belive your cosmetology school isn't taking your illness seriously, they should make an exeption, wont a doctors note cover you?
Anyways your health is the most important thing, I hope you find out whats wrong and you get better._

 
You would think! I have given them doctor's notes and everything. They say it doesn't matter! So, I am having people look over my contracts to see.

Thanks for all the love and support everyone!


----------



## NutMeg (May 31, 2009)

Hugs to you, this situation must be very stressful even aside from the stress of the pain you're in all the time. I've been feeling a migraine building up for about a week now, and I thought it was going to happen last night. But somehow, lying down in a cool dark room for hours, and then finally getting up and taking more meds, and as a last resort drinking some coffee.... I not only didn't get a migraine but the headache is gone this morning. Miracles I tell you. I don't understand my headaches a lot of the time, but when I've been given a reprieve I take it.


----------



## macluvermre (Jun 2, 2009)

I had the left side numbness (including my left leg) headaches back in 2003 -  and had every test under the sun via the neurologist. The first thing they jumped at the treat was a poss. mini stroke, check hormone levels, bells palsy. I ended up never knowing what the hell was causing them, but was getting 2 nerve block shots a month in the back of my neck and a few times they used the tiny insulin syringes to inject very small amounts into the area just above my eyebrows. he said that those nerves were inflammed as well. I took cortisone, and any other thing you can think of for months. I don't know what it really was and I am certain the neuro I went to never knew either - but they went away after about 6-7 months, just as fast as they came on. I also was put on Ferro sequels because my iron was also very low during this time, and it may have helped also. Best of luck to you!


----------



## TISH1124 (Jun 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *macluvermre* 

 
_I had the left side numbness (including my left leg) headaches back in 2003 - and had every test under the sun via the neurologist. The first thing they jumped at the treat was a poss. mini stroke, check hormone levels, bells palsy. I ended up never knowing what the hell was causing them, but was getting 2 nerve block shots a month in the back of my neck and a few times they used the tiny insulin syringes to inject very small amounts into the area just above my eyebrows. he said that those nerves were inflammed as well. I took cortisone, and any other thing you can think of for months. I don't know what it really was and I am certain the neuro I went to never knew either - but they went away after about 6-7 months, just as fast as they came on. I also was put on Ferro sequels because my iron was also very low during this time, and it may have helped also. Best of luck to you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Surprised they never found out...I did have a mini stroke...Actually I have had two....very scarey thing...especially not knowing....


----------



## clslvr6spd (Jun 2, 2009)

When I had my migraine yesterday...started when I went to bed the night before & left me this morning! Thank god!
But, my left eye felt droopy and I was having more numbness. J said my eye wasn't dropping, but who knows. 
I should get my results back today!


----------



## FemmeFatale (Jun 2, 2009)

I hope you feel better Allison!


----------



## clslvr6spd (Jun 2, 2009)

Well, I got my results back....normal...WILL SOMEONE PLEASE TELL ME WHY I GET THESE KILLER MIGRAINES AND NUMBNESS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I pay $500 a month in health insurance, you think I would get something out of it!


----------



## TISH1124 (Jun 2, 2009)

I think you need a new doctor....I have had 10 zillion MRI's they never show anything but a normal brain......there are other possible reasons they need to be looking at that may be triggering these headaches...

Blood Pressure, Allergies, Anemia, Stress, Depression, Pinched Nerve, Muscle Strain ...It can be so many reasons


----------



## gildedangel (Jun 3, 2009)

^^I agree with Tish, get a new doctor. This one is obviously missing something.


----------



## clslvr6spd (Jun 3, 2009)

I am going to talk to my general doctor. I have had my allergies tested recently & I do stay away from my triggers. I have been under a lot of stress lately & I can tell I am slinking back into a depression. When I did take anti-depressents they triggered on migraines like no other. I have been diagnosed with PTSD over 5 years ago. 
I have been thinking about when the severity of these migraines kicked in & it was around the time I moved into my place. So 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Right now I am at a loss. 
I am going to get a blood workup this week.


----------



## TISH1124 (Jun 3, 2009)

make sure there is no lead or anything like that in your paint...if you moved into a older place


----------



## clslvr6spd (Jun 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_make sure there is no lead or anything like that in your paint...if you moved into a older place_

 
They were built like 7 years ago if that. I do worry about the mold, the windows aren't sealed tight.


----------



## TISH1124 (Jun 3, 2009)

^^ Nope well that is not it...not old enough...yeah Mold is dangerous


----------



## DancingBrave (Jun 3, 2009)

I'm so sorry you're going thru this! It sounds so very frustrating.

This may sound extreme to you, but maybe you should give cutting out processed foods a try. Many people (up to 25% of the population) has a sensitivity to the free glutamic acid in processed foods and they don't even realize it. 

If you've tried everything else, its worth a shot,right? There's more information on truthinlabeling.org if you'd like to do some research (or you can just wiki glutamic acid or MSG on wiki). Its mind just blow your mind. 

Keep us posted on your progess, you are not alone! *hugs*


----------



## jkim0432 (Jun 27, 2009)

i know this may sound really weird, but try getting a chinese massage to relieve the strain on your shoulders. my friend used to have horrible migranes, vomitting and all those bad things, and her gp advised her to get a massage on  her shoulders.  founds out that she had way to much tension  and now she hardly gets migraines.


----------



## NeonKitty (Jun 27, 2009)

The fact that your MRI came back clean should warrant further testing, not giving up by the medical team. Have you had bloodwork done? EEG? Lumbar puncture? Have there been consults to rheumatology? 

MRIs do not show everything. Did you have contrast injected for your MRI? If not you may need a contrast MRI so abnormalities in blood vessels and blood flow can be visualized. Or an MRA (angiogram) or CT angio. 

I would continue to record all your symptoms when they happen so the team can discern any patterns that might indicate a specific disease process. 

If you experience any sudden increase in severety of headache/deficits/symptoms you should be examined immediately.


----------



## User27 (Jun 27, 2009)

*****


----------



## clslvr6spd (Jun 27, 2009)

Thanks so much everyone! I need all the advice I can get.
I am going to see the neurologist Monday.


----------

